# surge protectors



## pocofield (Mar 27, 2013)

I am looking to purchase a new surge protector,along with keeping the cost down as i am on a fixed income.I have been looking at the Siig ce-sp0312-s1 A/V powersaverPro. It is about $80.00 and rated at 6700 joules.My equipment is Onkyo HT-rc460 Onkyo TX-sv727 for the 2channel,Sony blue ray bdp-bx57,Sony cdp-cx400 cd player,LG lcd tv,Def Tech BP 2006 Bi polar array "built in powered subs.I need to quit tempting fate and upgrade to something besides these powerstrips:gulp::help:


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

This one from Accessories4less would do the same for only $30:
Product Specifications:
Electrical Rating: 15A, 125 VAC, 60 Hz, 1875 Watts
Surge lines protected: 3-Line (L-N, L-G, N-G)
UL Clamping voltage: UL 1449 330V
Surge energy joule rating: 6480 Joules
Maximum spike current: 432,000 Amps
Response time: less than 1 Nanosecond
Maximum spike voltage: 6KV
EMI/RFI Noise filter:

http://www.accessories4less.com//ma...r-10-Outlet-Smart-Surge-Protector/1.html?c=sv


----------



## pocofield (Mar 27, 2013)

thanks for the reply Ray,very interesting,from the picture its the same one as the siig,specs and all.But ..$40.00 cheaper,and thats a lot of savings.I wonder who the manufacture is,and why the huge price difference?On a side note i hate the white color,not exactly in my neighborhood of "cool" and will stand out like a sore thumb.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

The manufacture is Ethereal. They make some decent products - mostly wire/cabling.
The actual MSRP was was $159.

Now, if you want to spend more and have one that looks like a component with all your equipment (and has more connections, including 12V trigger control, there is one made from the same company that was MSRP of $350 and is now $150:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...wer-Manager-2000-12-Outlet-6480-Joules/1.html


















Check out Accessories4less.com, they have lots of closeouts and refurbs (which are warrantied).


----------



## pocofield (Mar 27, 2013)

once again thanks for the info Ray.This is certainly a nice looking unit with features i like:T


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Not a problem and hopefully was helpful. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

cavchameleon said:


> The manufacture is Ethereal. They make some decent products - mostly wire/cabling.
> The actual MSRP was was $159.
> 
> Now, if you want to spend more and have one that looks like a component with all your equipment (and has more connections, including 12V trigger control, there is one made from the same company that was MSRP of $350 and is now $150:
> ...


This thread is a bit dated, but I could not help but notice a striking similarity between this Ethereal line conditioner/surge protector and Belkin PureAV's PF-60 line conditioner/surge protector, the latter which I own and use in my HT system. The rear panel general layout and appearance is virtually identical, and the clamshell case design is the same. This makes me wonder if the Ethereal product is not a Belkin OEM item, customized to Ethereal's requirements ? 

Belkin PF-60:


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree, it looks very similiar. Like you I have the PF60 (actually have 2 of them). I'm in need of another one for a different room and may purchase this one (still available), then could open them up and compare.


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

That would be interesting to see.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep, but take another 'real close' look at the back (and description). The one VERY important thing I like about the PF60 is the programable banks (which is why I went with it in the first place). I have to decide and will post when I do. The room I'd be putting this in won't really need the programable banks, but I like that option. I still use the 12V triggers for turning on amps.


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

I too bought the PF-60 primarily for the programmable delays and triggers. I've used separate amps driven from my AVR preouts in the past, and turned them on/off using the PF-60's flexible switching options.


----------

